# his fantasy - anal



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

His fantasy is anal, and I told him I'd do it, even though it sounds horrible to me. I don't like that area touched, and I once did it with a guy a long time ago and did not like it. From what I read now, you have to work up to it, use lots of lube, and back then we did not and maybe that's why I did not like it.

On the other hand, the fear is mingled with excitement to give him his fantasy. I read on another thread about someone wanting to do double penetration on their wife, and that got me going a bit.

I wonder what other people's experience is with trying anal, and how it feels different for a guy, and why they like it. Do the women like it, and if so, do you end up doing it often?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> His fantasy is anal, and I told him I'd do it, even though it sounds horrible to me. I don't like that area touched, and I once did it with a guy a long time ago and did not like it. From what I read now, you have to work up to it, use lots of lube, and back then we did not and maybe that's why I did not like it.
> 
> On the other hand, the fear is mingled with excitement to give him his fantasy. I read on another thread about someone wanting to do double penetration on their wife, and that got me going a bit.
> 
> I wonder what other people's experience is with trying anal, and how it feels different for a guy, and why they like it. Do the women like it, and if so, do you end up doing it often?


We tried. A kind of failed. I didn't mind though. My husband started using his finger to explore first while we were having sex. It felt great. Now when we have sex, I want his toy in my body and his finger another place. Slowly I got used to his finger, then one day I bought lubricant, and we tried. It was painful at the beginning, my husband was pretty gentle, he let me push in. Finally he got all his toy in my body, Oh, my.........My whole body went numb. I asked him to go fast, and he did go very fast just like having sex the normal way. The feeling was mixed. I felt good. I felt pain. I needed something in my front. Maybe that's why they need double penetration. I don't mind trying it again, but where can we find another toy. So drop the idea. And my husband said it was too tight for him, he couldn't move the way he normally does. He has to move fast so he can come easily. I have satisfied his curiosity. Now he doesn't miss it anymore.


----------



## SashaJ (Mar 2, 2010)

It's all about positioning...he needs to let you get comfortable. We have done it quiet a bit and yes it can be painful but with lots of lube and a gentle approach it can be a lot of fun...just be sure to go at your own pace...there are toys you can use for that area as well...start slowly and enjoy the ride xx


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow all the advice and be sure to lube and let him finger you before he penetrates you. If you do that it can be very pleasurable. I'd also recommend starting in the spoon position and letting him know that you'll be doing all the work. Then you control how deep he gets till you're comfortable. Most of all, you have to into it and excited. Don't feel pressured!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

How does it feel different for the guy? Why do they have this fantasy? I know he loves doggie style and watching me from behind, but what is the fascination with anal penetration? Is it curiosity, and how does it feel different from vaginal penetration?

Before he does it to me, I want to do finger penetration on him, so he knows what it feels like. I am afraid he will get too excited and go too fast and it will hurt. 

Thank you for the tips so far.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> How does it feel different for the guy? Why do they have this fantasy? I know he loves doggie style and watching me from behind, but what is the fascination with anal penetration? Is it curiosity, and how does it feel different from vaginal penetration?
> 
> Before he does it to me, I want to do finger penetration on him, so he knows what it feels like. I am afraid he will get too excited and go too fast and it will hurt.
> 
> Thank you for the tips so far.


I think it is tighter as well as considered "naughty" so many are turned on by that (I was too actually). You have to feel comfortable enough with him to tell him to slow down or don't do it. If you're afraid he won't control himself he's the wrong one to give your *** to. I'm not a dude so don't know exactly how it feels different. I can tell you that for a woman, if you orgasm, the orgasm is more intense and it feels amazing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann

I just asked my husband why he wanted to try anal. He said the pleasure and the desire is more psychological than physical. They like the way we are submissive to them. They feel that normal sex is good, but everybody has it. Let them try anal means we trust them and we want to do our best to please them. I do want to satisfy my husband's needs as long as I can give him. No MMF, no FFM. If it is between him and me, I do my best to oblige. They might not like it, but at least we give them the opportunity to try.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I was never really all that interested before I met my boyfriend, and I was slightly hesitant to try....but I was a little curious. So we tried. I enjoy it very much, so long as he's careful. 

Use lots of lube. Tell him not to just switch over to there, he needs to tell you he's going to, so you can relax. If he surprises you, you will tense up and it will hurt. 

You need to be as relaxed as you can. My boyfriend rubbed my foot with one hand while easing into that. 

Have him start with his fingers and work his way up to anything else. When we do it, I always lay on my back and he comes in almost like missionary but he stays up on his knees, and I lift up a bit to meet him. That's what works for us.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Last night he surprised me as I gave him a BJ. He flipped me around into a 69 and went down and me, and stuck his finger in my other spot, and I liked it, so today I told him I wanted to go the whole way. It's his fantasy,but all day he has found projects to do, and avoid getting back to it.


----------

